# Hans Zimmer - Wonder Woman 1984 Themyscira...



## jononotbono (Aug 22, 2020)

I'll just leave this rather amazing piece of music here!


----------



## GNP (Aug 22, 2020)

can hear his 7/8 thing as with on the Angels and Demons OST.

Music's prettier than the woman.


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 23, 2020)

Ha you beat me to it. I had to listen a couple times but I do like it. Very inspiring. Makes a good stand alone piece. Nice quote of WW cello theme at the beginning. Great 7/8 driving rhythm which again goes back to the original WW theme introduced in BvS. Hope to hear more of this. It's got great pace and flow and the arrangement has nice contrasts in dynamics and texture. Me likely.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 23, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> Ha you beat me to it. I had to listen a couple times but I do like it. Very inspiring. Makes a good stand alone piece. Nice quote of WW cello theme at the beginning. Great 7/8 driving rhythm which again goes back to the original WW theme introduced in BvS. Hope to hear more of this. It's got great pace and flow and the arrangement has nice contrasts in dynamics and texture. Me likely.



Yeah I love it. I got in from my studio job when I saw this had been posted and I’ve done 118hrs this week and basically fried from doing all sorts of shit that has nothing to do with my personal music and working in film. After hearing this it made me feel excited and been writing some music today for the first time in a while feeling inspired.

HZ is not too shabby is he.


----------



## Rasoul Morteza (Aug 23, 2020)

Thanks for sharing, I first saw it when he promoted this single track from his Instagram account. It's always good to see him.

As a side note, speaking of 7/8 choral writing in this particular genre, Bergersen's writing is truly exquisite. He has a very good taste for flavoring such time signatures with elements from eastern European music.

Cheers


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 23, 2020)

Rasoul Morteza said:


> Thanks for sharing, I first saw it when he promoted this single track from his Instagram account. It's always good to see him.
> 
> As a side note, speaking of 7/8 choral writing in this particular genre, Bergersen's writing is truly exquisite. He has a very good taste for flavoring such time signatures with elements from eastern European music.
> 
> Cheers



Can you give some examples of some pieces so I can listen to them?


----------



## Rasoul Morteza (Aug 23, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> Can you give some examples of some pieces so I can listen to them?


Choral part starts at 1:42


----------



## tonaliszt (Aug 23, 2020)

Nice! There's a little touch of Vangelis in there and I hope the rest of the score goes further in that direction with some fun hybrid 80s stuff. 

Horns are very buzzy for my taste - but it seems like a conscious choice so it probably makes sense in the film context.


----------



## olvra (Aug 23, 2020)

tonaliszt said:


> Horns are very buzzy for my taste



cuts through SFX like butter


----------



## José Herring (Aug 23, 2020)

Another hit. Sounds great. Probably one of his better orchestrated pieces.


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 23, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> Yeah I love it. I got in from my studio job when I saw this had been posted and I’ve done 118hrs this week and basically fried from doing all sorts of shit that has nothing to do with my personal music and working in film. After hearing this it made me feel excited and been writing some music today for the first time in a while feeling inspired.
> 
> HZ is not too shabby is he.


Yeah I think this HZ has a future in film scoring! Lol.


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 23, 2020)

tonaliszt said:


> Nice! There's a little touch of Vangelis in there and I hope the rest of the score goes further in that direction with some fun hybrid 80s stuff.
> 
> Horns are very buzzy for my taste - but it seems like a conscious choice so it probably makes sense in the film context.


Yes I did think parts of it is reminiscent of 1492 by Vangelis but more in the tone and not anything musical/intervallic. It’s a fun enjoyable piece for sure.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 23, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> Yeah I think this HZ has a future in film scoring! Lol.



Maybe. But he doesn't do any of those Bramm things that everyone else does so it's a bit frustrating to see so much potential not being realised.


----------



## José Herring (Aug 24, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> Yeah I think this HZ has a future in film scoring! Lol.





dcoscina said:


> Yes I did think parts of it is reminiscent of 1492 by Vangelis but more in the tone and not anything musical/intervallic. It’s a fun enjoyable piece for sure.


More than anything the choir parts seem to be more inspired by Morricone's The Mission Score.


----------



## José Herring (Aug 24, 2020)

But whatever it's inspired by I consider this probably one of his best themes yet. 

Plus I'm a big wonderwoman fan.


----------



## Celestial Aeon (Aug 24, 2020)

I couldn't resist, had to make a bardcore / medieval style version  Inspiring and gorgeous tune, the original!


----------



## gussunkri (Aug 24, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> I'll just leave this rather amazing piece of music here!



I realize that the choirs are almost certainly real, but something about the phrasing, though not the sound, reminds me of Strezov's Rhodope. At least, those kinds of phrases (though surely not as good) keep leaping out when I play Rhodope. I wonder if the mockup was done with Rhodope before being replaced by a real choir.


----------



## Kent (Aug 24, 2020)

Yeah, totally Vangelis vibes! I can't imagine that that is not on purpose—Zimmer always seems to know which Culture Codes to tap.


----------



## I like music (Aug 24, 2020)

I always find myself a bit sad that his music doesn't connect with me _that_ much. I don't know why this is. This one actually I liked _much_ more than a lot of his other stuff. Wish it hit me like it hits a lot of people, because the man makes a lot of music, so it would be nice to have new stuff from him to look forward to.

Maybe I haven't dived into all of his work as much as I ought to. Anyway, this was more along the lines of music I enjoy. The orchestration felt different (again, this is coming from a person who doesn't actually know orchestration), so much more enjoyable.

PS I'm speaking strictly about listening to the music _without_ the film being there.


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 24, 2020)

I can envision WW’s home and the glory of the Amazonian culture with this music which is celebratory but also Olympic in its tone. It’s nice to hear a bright, joyful tune from HZ. This is reminiscent to his seminal earlier work which is what made me a fan years ago when I was in my early 20s. Back in the late 80s early 90s...sheesh, I’m old..


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 24, 2020)

Listened again on my AT-R70 open back headphones (the best cans I've ever owned IMO) and DAMN, this is a terrific track. Really tight, plays so well.... I think I will skip the film and just buy the score. The trailers do not make it look very good which is a pity because I love Gal Gadot....


----------



## Tinesaeriel (Aug 24, 2020)

I'll admit, when I first heard that Zimmer would be scoring the sequel, I was a mite worried. I've not been enamored with his recent scores in the last ~10-15 years. "Dunkirk" was a score I didn't finish listening to, and wasn't one that I particularly cared for in the film proper.

But this piece gives me some hope. This is one of his most classically orchestrated pieces in a long while, and his strengths for really good melodic writing for orchestra and choir really shone here. It gives me hope that Patty Jenkins was able to reign in some of his more grating, electronically-driven habits we hear so much in his modern works. I can only hope that the rest of the score is like this - and I'd even accept more straight 80s synth-pop/rock fare for the majority of the score, given the setting - than what he usually puts out.


----------



## TGV (Aug 24, 2020)

I only hear simple music, and even the sound is not right: it sounds rather empty in the middle; not full-bodied at all.


----------



## Kent (Aug 24, 2020)

TGV said:


> I only hear simple music, and even the sound is not right: it sounds rather empty in the middle; not full-bodied at all.


Don't know what to tell you, because this is what it looks like:




16k cutoff because of YouTube, but it's definitely a full-bodied mix with, if anything, a mid-*bump.*


----------



## KEM (Aug 25, 2020)

Very fun track, starts off how I’d expect a modern HZ score to start but quickly turns into song completely different.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 25, 2020)

TGV said:


> I only hear simple music



I don’t really understand this comment. It’s like judging music because it’s simple or complicated. I don’t understand how either matter and why there would be any importance in how the music makes me feel. I listen to this piece of music and just feel great. Fair enough, we listen to things in our own way. Of course.


----------



## D Halgren (Aug 25, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> I don’t really understand this comment. It’s like judging music because it’s simple or complicated. I don’t understand how either matter and why there would be any importance in how the music makes me feel. I listen to this piece of music and just feel great. Fair enough, we listen to things in our own way. Of course.


Don't feed the troll, Luke


----------



## Arbee (Aug 25, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> I'll just leave this rather amazing piece of music here!



I'm not over-thinking it, I just LOVE this!


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 25, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> Listened again on my AT-R70 open back headphones (the best cans I've ever owned IMO) and DAMN, this is a terrific track. Really tight, plays so well.... I think I will skip the film and just buy the score. The trailers do not make it look very good which is a pity because I love Gal Gadot....



You like this track, you love Gal Godot. Why would you not want to watch it? Treat yourself and watch the film!

I personally can’t wait for it!


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 25, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> You like this track, you love Gal Godot. Why would you not want to watch it? Treat yourself and watch the film!
> 
> I personally can’t wait for it!


Trailers can be misleading too. I remember thinking Thelma and Louise looked really silly until a friend told me to see it and boy was he right- a great film and flat out serious in tone for the most part.

and did i Mention I love Gal Gadot?


----------



## limaj_daas (Aug 26, 2020)

I quite liked it! My favorite part was at around 1:11 when all the mid/low-end build up drops to highlight the choral section. Excellent management of frequency real-estate since all of that low end comes back just four bars later but you're still left focusing on the choral melody because of that earlier highlight. Also, it reminded me a lot of Vangelis but more playful and joyous. Best of all, it had a very 80s vibe which I imagine is quite intentional.


----------



## MA-Simon (Aug 26, 2020)

I like it!

The "S-hissing"-is a bit disctracting in the choir. Does however work as a nice effect though. Almost like whispering.

What I do not like is what they did to Gal Gadot in that cover image. Almost unrecognizable facial features. To much photoshop? Maybe just an unusual timid pose.


----------



## José Herring (Aug 26, 2020)

MA-Simon said:


> What I do not like is what they did to Gal Gadot in that cover image. Almost unrecognizable facial features. To much photoshop? Maybe just an unusual timid pose.



Between the two films her look changed a lot. Not sure why. Maybe this film was taxing on her physically. I mean she's hot either way. She's perfect for this roll. Did great in the first movie but she looked noticeably healthier in the last movie than what I've seen in the trailers for his movie.

On a different note: I was kind of hoping the score would go more like this. Fun stuff. I mean I know Hans' music is way better but this one was fun.


----------



## JyTy (Aug 30, 2020)

I just listened to this (late to the game I know)... and wow! It is one beautiful piece of music! I love it! 👏👏👏


----------



## twincities (Aug 30, 2020)

MA-Simon said:


> The "S-hissing"-is a bit disctracting in the choir. Does however work as a nice effect though. Almost like whispering.



came to point out the same thing. i don't know who did the mix, but i'm positive at this level it was a purposeful discussion to leave it in/highlight it, not sure i agree with the choice though. if this were from a lesser group of people i'd be pointing it out as a mistake to forgo the deesser, especially when so many of the phrases have the esses on off beats/between pulses. 

still, a tiny mixing gripe from a stellar piece.


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 30, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> I don’t really understand this comment. It’s like judging music because it’s simple or complicated. I don’t understand how either matter and why there would be any importance in how the music makes me feel. I listen to this piece of music and just feel great. Fair enough, we listen to things in our own way. Of course.


Yes exactly. I'm not sure whether this post means they only like to hear simple music, or that this track appears simple to them. IF so, there's tons of Boulez I could recommend to them that would probably do this to the listener: 

200w.gif


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 30, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> Yes exactly. I'm not sure whether this post means they only like to hear simple music, or that this track appears simple to them. IF so, there's tons of Boulez I could recommend to them that would probably do this to the listener:
> 
> 200w.gif



That's a nice gif.


----------



## Macrawn (Dec 28, 2020)

The soundtrack is good, but when put in line with Zimmer's best stuff I don't think this is one of his best. Truth is, the first movie soundtrack was pretty good too, I don't think they got much of an upgrade with Zimmer on this one. 

And the very unfortunate reality that the movie is just terrible.


----------

